# Sexing Chalinochromis brichardi



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I have about 9 in a 75g... that are 1.5 - 2 inches or more. The larger more dominant fish keep the smaller ones at bay, and push them into the upper regions of the tank. But no one seems to be pairing up yet. They are at least a year old, maybe 1.5... Is there a visable way to tell males and females apart?

TIA


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i know! i know!
when you get fry, you know you got a male and a female :lol:

well, maybe they havent matured yet or you have horrible luck and have 9males or 9 females.

no experience here though. i like chalinochromis though


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks multies :roll:

You need to get back to studying for your art test !!!!

:lol:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a wild pair that was sexed. I still can't sex them that well.

There are no real differences to me. One of the harder fish to sex in my experience.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Sarah, I was hoping you were going to offer good news. I agree they're difficult to sex, and I'm going to have to sell them as unsexed I guess.


----------

